# Stolen nighthawk



## busaro (Dec 29, 2012)

I had 2 guns stolen 18 months ago. A nighthawk custom 1911 and a Jerry Miculek custom 627-3 compensated 8rnd 357 magnum revolver. I have received a letter from Harris county DA stating that they have some scumbag in custody for theft of a firearm, aggravated assualt with a deadly weapon and possession with intent to distribute controlled substance. I'll be getting it back hopefully at the end of the trial. The justice system hard at work.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice, it still might be another 18 months before you get them back though.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Just curious, did you have your SN's on file or did they get your info from the 4473 forms/atf?

I keep a file with all my sn's just in case.


----------



## busaro (Dec 29, 2012)

I have copies of all receipts of original purchase and pictures and sn. They have only recovered one gun the nighthawk and they should be going to trial sometime by the end of the month. So hopefully ill get it back soon god willing.


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

Another reason to be an NRA member, you get $2500 in firearms insurance for situations like this - those were a couple of nice guns.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

mrvmax said:


> Another reason to be an NRA member, you get $2500 in firearms insurance for situations like this - those were a couple of nice guns.


but you need to sign up for it once your a member .... so don't forget to do it ....

Most homeowners policy give very little to no coverage ....

And even then your at the mercy to the deductible


----------



## busaro (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm a NRA member but didn't sign up for the insurance all I had to do is give them my serial numbers for the guns and I wish I had known they would have covered at least one gun


----------



## busaro (Dec 29, 2012)

This jm357 627-3


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

thats a couple of really nice handguns.

I would stay on the DA about getting those back.
I had a thief recovery by HCSD a few years ago, luckily I had a buddy in the SD who expidited the process and went and retreived it for me.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice guns..


----------



## busaro (Dec 29, 2012)

I got a court order subpoena to show up and testify. Get this I spoke to the detective in charge of this case and he told me that they couldn't get a search warrant to search his house for my other gun and the douchebag lives less than 1/2 mile away from where they broke into my truck. I know this scumbag has my other gun.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Keep on them about getting the gun back. My dad had to keep calling, then they "could not find it" and his was no were near the value of yours.


----------



## specker (Apr 9, 2005)

Good luck getting 'em back. Lost mine 5 year ago, and the ATF got it for the last 4.5 year, every time I called 'em, they will give and runaround bla...bla...bla.......


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

specker said:


> Good luck getting 'em back. Lost mine 5 year ago, and the ATF got it for the last 4.5 year, every time I called 'em, they will give and runaround bla...bla...bla.......


I am not one bit surprised. I don't think LE is legally bound to return stolen merchandises to rightful owners. It is all up to their discretion and good will.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

mas360 said:


> I am not one bit surprised. I don't think LE is legally bound to return stolen merchandises to rightful owners. It is all up to their discretion and good will.


Most merchandise they would rather not return so it goes to auction and they can try to get it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Glad to hear you'll be getting one of them back.

Lesson to all to record models and serial numbers of all firearms and scopes and lock them away somewhere.

TH


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

busaro said:


> ... from where they broke into my truck ...


My first experience concealing two handguns at once was last year when I found myself having to go into the Academy up in Orange to buy ammo for a class.

It was either that, or leave them in my truck.

Those are nice handguns.

I'd give anything if that "douchebag" would create an account here and then ask you to quit posting pics of his 627-3.

.


----------



## Moosehoof87 (Apr 10, 2013)

wow sorry to hear your guns got stolen. i can't stand thief's. they should be publicly executed. heck we need to model our punishments after Saudi Arabia. its really an eye for an eye over there


----------



## busaro (Dec 29, 2012)

SmithEc I thought it was 2 guys I'm not even sure that the suspect in custody stole my guns but it doesn't matter. They have in custody for a crime involving drugs and aggravated assault and theft all which are felonies. I'm glad that they're returning my stolen gun even if they don't have too and if some douche-scum bag posted on here that on here about my gun I would personally find him and retrieve my gun( that would be epic if he posted on here about my pistol)


----------



## busaro (Dec 29, 2012)

Update on the case, I show up early Monday at the courthouse and the criminal thug douche bag shows up late for court and the judge asked him why he was late the scumbag tells her he got stuck in traffic so she tells him not to be late again this sucks. Then the postpone it reschedule the trial for Monday 17 of June and that day I could possible get my gun back


----------



## center19 (Jan 2, 2013)

So I take it he's out on bail and not currently in custody?


----------

